# Got Gulp?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Do any Wildwood or Cape May area B&T or Walmart carry 3" Berkley Gulp Swimming Mullet?

I'm coming down on the 29th ... I have a supply, but I need to have a place close by to restock if necessary (translation - if the fish are tearing them up  )


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yep, Jim's Bait & Tackle in Cape May or Sterling Harbor just before the bridge going into Wildwood .....


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks Dogg. I wasn't sure how much stuff Jim stocked, since the place is kind of small.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

3" Bob ? Dont ya mean 4"


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Normark said:


> 3" Bob ? Dont ya mean 4"


Well, if the 3's aren't there ... most folks I know use the 3's and that's all I've purchased in the past.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Hey Bob, 

Get to Sterling Harbor, they have a better selection than Jim's.


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> Well, if the 3's aren't there ... most folks I know use the 3's and that's all I've purchased in the past.


I do believe you are mistaken


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

got 4 " today at jims they also had 3" Chart, and White


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

Everyone pefers using 4" chartruse here for the fluke. Went to Keansburg pier a few tims and every outing caught some short fluke, biggest being 17-1/2. best outing was 25 shorts but no keepers. Caught some blues, some sea robins. They have been catching some porgies off the pier as of late.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Normark said:


> I do believe you are mistaken


duuuuh ... I got 3" in my box, but I'm definitely looking for the 4" 

My nephew is my backup source ... he's going to pick some up in Baltimore on his way up ... I waited too long to order, but will have many jigs to trade with him


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

KT_UMCP said:


> Everyone pefers using 4" chartruse here for the fluke. Went to Keansburg pier a few tims and every outing caught some short fluke, biggest being 17-1/2. best outing was 25 shorts but no keepers. Caught some blues, some sea robins. They have been catching some porgies off the pier as of late.



Keansburg ... never been there, but it looks like a nice area to fish  

Good info ... thanks! I was thinking about hitting between Sunset beach and Higbees Thursday around high tide ... anyone else gonna be there? If so, look for the hat 

I think high tide is around 3:00 or so.


----------



## Tonyfish (Aug 9, 2007)

4"swimming mullet awesome unless the croaker find out about it, then tahts all you'll catch haha


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Tonyfish said:


> 4"swimming mullet awesome unless the croaker find out about it, then tahts all you'll catch haha


I guess that's OK, so long as the croaker are HUGE


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

fishhead said:


> I guess that's OK, so long as the croaker are HUGE


Only problem with the Croakers and Gulp Mullet is that they will either rip the tails off or take the entire Gulp Mullet . Those Croakers will hold it tight in their mouth and when you set the hook the whole darn thing will come off .. I suggest if this is the case to switch to Gulp 3" Shrimp , Squid or Pogies .. They are much more durable .. I promise Bob


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Tonyfish said:


> 4"swimming mullet awesome unless the croaker find out about it, then tahts all you'll catch haha


Well the blue fish are the worst when using gulp imho. I used them today at the half bridge at Grassy Sound and got tore up. Did manage to ctach 5 flatties even though they were all throw backs. Mackerel and mullet fillets were the trick.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

RuddeDogg said:


> Well the blue fish are the worst when using gulp imho. I used them today at the half bridge at Grassy Sound and got tore up. Did manage to ctach 5 flatties even though they were all throw backs. Mackerel and mullet fillets were the trick.


Nice job on some pullage ... how were the bugs?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Bugs were non existent, had a great breeze.


----------



## KT_UMCP (Oct 11, 2005)

The best time for me when it came to catching fluke wasthe outgoing tide. I use a tandem righ with the Gulp mullet on both and caught most of the shorts on the top teaser. 1/4 oz jig head on top and 1/2oz on bottom. Basically casted out and let the current take it and jigged with slow retrieve.

If you catch any sea robins, the belly strips works great for bait. Most were caught in shallow waters. Caught a mess of shads at the shark river inlet a couple weeks ago. Hitting any metal you throw at them. Good size from 12 -16".


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Right on with them sea robbin bellies. one of the best flattie baits there is.


----------

